# Usk railway bridge and tunnel



## urbexsouth (Mar 9, 2016)

My story here is my kids question me on where and what I do when I dissapear in the evenings and weekends for hours with my camera coincide that with a mothersday drive to south wales I started to look for a place new to me and safe and exciting to show the kids so here we have the old Usk railway line and tunnel I hope you enjoy

Brief history taken from wiki.

The 256-yard (234 m) tunnel adjacent to the station was cut through the hill immediately to the east of the station. The tunnel was carved through sandstone, from which several fossils were preserved in the National Museum of Wales at Cardiff.

Both tunnel portals are masonry. The eastern one is supported by substantial buttresses. Whilst the roof is bricked-lined, the walls and occasional refuges are a mixture of brick and stone. The profile of the tunnel varies, notably in the centre marked by a pair of strengthening rings.

It is reputed that King Edward VIII slept overnight in the tunnel aboard the Royal Train,[2] possibly on the night of 18 November 1936.[3]


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 9, 2016)

Love the 3rd last pic! Very creepy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 9, 2016)

Love picture 10. Class!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 9, 2016)

Good photos and I like picture one.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 9, 2016)

Aw that's a brilliant photo of your children


----------



## urbexsouth (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks guys glad you like them


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 9, 2016)

What a lovely little tunnel US.


----------



## tazong (Mar 9, 2016)

Loved the picture with your kids in the tunnel and good to see you bringing young urbexers in to the scene.
well done and sure your kids loved it to


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2016)

Great photos and the family silhouette image is a real belter!Thanks for sharing.


----------

